# It a pitty, can't get this to arrive on time.



## Lim (21/11/14)

I have acquired some samples, but still unable to get the international parcel sorted out, 
so I think it will not be here for demo on the up coming vape meeting in JHB, 
should be expecting to get it in Mid Dec


It is currently designed to use 18500 battery, but I am trying to speak to the factory to see if it can be redesigned to use 18650 battery.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq (22/11/14)

A bottom fed regulated mod. Nice and very space age looking too. Post some more detail of ypu have any please.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WHeunis (22/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> A bottom fed regulated mod. Nice and very space age looking too. Post some more detail of ypu have any please.



Absolutely!
Want moar details!!!

I would totally be looking at a BF if it's regulated.
(and not absolutely insanely priced)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kimbo (22/11/14)

http://www.cigaverte.com/mods-electroniques/700-firebox-cigaverte.html
*
English Review*: http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/e-cigarette-apv-reviews/558666-cigaverte-firebox-review.html

*Clone*: http://www.alibaba.com/products/F0/S-body_S-CA1.html

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Marzuq (22/11/14)

Thanks for the vid @kimbo 
the mod looks good. It's design is actually quit nice. Easy to out together. If only I understood a word he was saying. I think I heard top cap in there somewhere

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (22/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> Thanks for the vid @kimbo
> the mod looks good. It's design is actually quit nice. Easy to out together. If only I understood a word he was saying. I think I heard top cap in there somewhere



lol i put an English review just now


----------



## annemarievdh (23/11/14)

Now this looks interesting


----------

